# How to recognise new version of ONR



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi
Does the new version of ONR come in different packaging to the original formula - what distinguishing features do the new bottles have.
Cheers


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think someone said the smell had changed


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

It should have a sticker on the bottle saying New Formula and a different smell. I'll get my bottle from the post-office tonight and post a pic of both.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

who knows..?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Just got my package 

At first glance, only the sticker saying "new formula" is added but if you look closer at the label the instructions are a bit modified and the font has been changed. Also, the new one has a cherry-like scent, truth be told I preferred the old smell.

New one on the right, old one on the left:


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for you replies. Interesting that the new version dosen't state the QD ratio anymore.


----------



## tibbsonaphone (Mar 19, 2009)

The easiest way to tell them apart is the smell. The new formula definitely has sweet fragrance, I thought it seemed more like grape soda than cherry, but after reading the above post, the scent does remind me of cherry coke or Dr.Pepper. To my eyes, the new formula also appears to be a slightly brighter shade of blue.


----------



## isla (Jul 27, 2009)

hum ,i just got one 8FL oz from ECC
got the stickers new formula and got QD dilution ...


----------

